# New strings libraries on the horizon?



## Damon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just curious.....are there any new string libraries being made? Intimate expressive sordino legatos? I still think besides the Prague library (wish I had  ) there could be some progress made on strings. Just my opinion though. I still find myself having to layer different libraries to make my strings sound decent. It must be a hard task to sample good sounding strings.
Anyboby out there coming out with any new string ensemble libraries?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Haven't heard of anything Damon... lets hope that East West will get up to something in their new studios.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know about section strings, but for solo strings I highly recommend to keep an eye and ear on the Garritan Solo Strings. The Stradivari has been out for a while, and a Gofriller cello is due, when Kontakt Player 2 hits the streets. Later a viola, a contra bass and, I think, a 2nd violin will follow. It is hard to find a string VI more expressive than the Strad.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 14, 2006)

There's the new HALion orchestra, but it sounds awfully weak in these demos:
http://www.steinberg.net/687_1.html

MUSE from Sonic Implants is coming sometime after Summer NAMM. I think that will be quite good. Then I hear that GPO Advanced will be out late Q4.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 14, 2006)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Wed Jun 14 said:


> It is hard to find a string VI more expressive than the Strad.


 I have the VSL VI solo strings, and they're very expressive. FYI, by the time you buy all of these individually (Strad, Gofriller, etc.), you could've bought the VI solo strings with extended libraries and be working today rather than waiting for the other three libraries to ship.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't have that much money burning in me pocket :wink:


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 14, 2006)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Wed Jun 14 said:


> I don't have that much money burning in me pocket :wink:



I hear ya! But maybe I said this wrong. Those other programs are $199 each. I think VI Solo strings basic is $495. The point of comparison I was trying to make, was that financially, by the time you've bought two or three of the other individual programs, you could buy a collection like VI. It just depends on your music and what you're trying to produce. I apologize if that wasn't more clear.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jun 15, 2006)

Peter Alexander @ 14/6/2006 said:


> Nickie Fønshauge @ Wed Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have that much money burning in me pocket :wink:
> ...


I know what you mean, Peter. :smile: It is just, that it is a lot of money to shell out all at once. The Garritan libraries come at a rate more appopriate to my finances :wink: 

Besides, the Garritan strings are Kontakt based, meaning I can use them in Finale 2006. Only way to use VI in Finale is through virtual MIDI cables, and that is not the way I like to do it. I prefer VST. And with Kontakt based libraries, I can write scripts, that integrate the libraries with Finale's Human Playback. Also not possible with VI, or...?

Plus, I really like the sound and expressive flexibility of the Stradivari


----------



## KevinKauai (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't hold your breath on the Garritan releases -- either GG is very much overly optimistic about when they can actually deliver things OR he just likes to announce early to take the wind out of the possible offerings of competitors. Frankly, I think that Garritan announces things which are "fighting machines" (i.e., designed to put other developers off in essence by saying, in effect, "oh, Garritan is gonna bring that out and undercut our price by 1/3".)

In the interest of full disclosure, *I got my bumm banned from the NorthernSounds forums* -- now a _badge of honor _since the place is dead, anyway -- for simply bringing up the question about "is it okay to announce something in January -- and imply/announce 2nd quarter delivery -- and NOT have delivered it in November?". (For the full story, my "sour grapes" are still availabe http://www.kevintweedy.net/G/Banned.htm (HERE). Oddly, the post was restored a couple of days later, so the "loyalists" could "pile on" and sing the company song. I snuck in and saw the whole sordid collection of responses a few weeks ago. There's not a lot else going on there.)

As a matter of principle, I won't be purchasing ANY Garritan products in the future as (a) there's this distasteful history and (b) Garritan's releases are more "hobbyist oriented" and just don't have the sound quality of other releases.

my humble opinion ...  KevinKauai


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you really get banned for that? Crazy


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 16, 2006)

Shocking!! :???:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 16, 2006)

What Craig said.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jun 16, 2006)

KevinKauai @ 17/6/2006 said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, *I got my bumm banned from the NorthernSounds forums* -- now a _badge of honor _since the place is dead, anyway -- for simply bringing up the question about "is it okay to announce something in January -- and imply/announce 2nd quarter delivery -- and NOT have delivered it in November?". (For the full story, my "sour grapes" are still availabe http://www.kevintweedy.net/G/Banned.htm (HERE). Oddly, the post was restored a couple of days later, so the "loyalists" could "pile on" and sing the company song. I snuck in and saw the whole sordid collection of responses a few weeks ago. There's not a lot else going on there.)



You didn't get banned for asking "where are these" [products]. Lots of people have done that without getting banned. You got banned for comparing Gary with a Nazi dictator. Now, who's being sordid?!

And, please, confine your rants and sour grapes to the off-topics section, and leave this section to on-topics questions.


----------



## grumpy oldman (Jun 16, 2006)

Gary ???? dat you?


----------



## pdzl (Jun 17, 2006)

Except Eric Persing.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 17, 2006)

I realize you're hurting because of being banned. But most of us have moved on. NS is what it is - its their site, they can run it the way they please. You can disagree with it all you want - but attaching names to one of the main guys was pretty much a surefire method to get you thrown out to be honest.

I moved this thread to off topics - it no longer has anything to do with samples but your opinion versus someone else's. Based on where it's leading I suspect that this thread will be retired soon.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.northernenclosure.net (www.northernenclosure.net)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 17, 2006)

wish people would simply just stop talking about NS...

theyre so lame its not even worth wasting your breath to say something negative about it.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 18, 2006)

ya know Kevin, i was also pissed when i was banned and i think about everyone was that too, but didn't it help us to realize what this place is all about?

is it really worth to put so much time and energy into a place which is similar to the bible?
just write down the parts and keep those stories you like, which makes sense for you and brings you a bid advantage. the bad stuff - simply leave out!!

just have a great day and be creative


----------

